# Tee shirt label



## len (Feb 13, 2006)

Anyone could direct me to a supplier of Tee shirt label and tag?


----------



## Comin'OutSwingin (Oct 28, 2005)

len said:


> Anyone could direct me to a supplier of Tee shirt label and tag?


www.luckylabel.com low minimums (1,200), great service, great price, great quality.

Side note: I think they need some type of affiliate program. I'm sure they aren't hurting for business, but this site (Monkeylantern) seems to be responsible for giving them a fair amount of refferals.


----------



## len (Feb 13, 2006)

thx Comin'out..good link...
any ideas for cutom tag to attache to the tees (hard paper one).


----------



## jdr8271 (Jun 16, 2005)

www.clothlabels.com
is another one that I found...dont know about there quality or prices though. 

I would try calling paper companies for the tags for your t-shirts. A paper tag should only cost a few cents.


----------



## NARC72 (Aug 10, 2005)

len said:


> thx Comin'out..good link...
> any ideas for cutom tag to attache to the tees (hard paper one).


You mean a Hangtag? Try http://www.hangtags.com/


----------



## len (Feb 13, 2006)

thx for the link narc, but i am based in Europe and will prefer somewhere closer...


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

You could do some google searches for custom clothing labels europe or custom clothing tags europe


----------



## TROskell (Oct 3, 2005)

len said:


> thx for the link narc, but i am based in Europe and will prefer somewhere closer...


I found this company good prices based in the UK, I haven't tried them yet as I have gone the blank tee route carelabels.co.uk


----------



## monkeylantern (Oct 16, 2005)

I wish they would pay me referrals....


----------

